# new snake/lizard



## sweet lu

i want to get a new snake to put into my 75g (fish are going)

i was thinking of something like a boa, python, or colouubred or a lizard maybe

if i went with a lizard it would have to be a chamelon, anyone have any recommendations on these or pros and cons

and for snake it is pretty much a GTP, rainbow boa, colored cook (colorful one), or any pure white snake (no color at all!!!!) and also it cant exceed 15ft at all

and nothing over $150

any other suggestions welcome









PS: anyone who has these and it willing to sell it or give it to me please do so, also if you know a repitable breeder who has these to


----------



## Puddjuice

I would actually make sure that what was in your tank before isn't going to harm your new snake. I know that if you have a reptile in a tank for a while and then put fish in it, the toxins that absorbed into the seals of the tank cercrete out into the water and kill off the fish. I am not sure what this does to reptiles, but I know it's highly possible with to kill the fish in this way. :


----------



## TimmyTeam

i think he means he is getting rid of the fish and wants to get a reptile...


----------



## Death in #'s

theres alot of herps u can put into a 75g tank
what are u looking for a singe specimen or multiple
i personally love armadillo lizards and u can fit 3-4 in a 75g
with lots of nice deco
and vieled chameleons are my favorite but i heard they arent that hardy in captivity


----------



## sweet lu

timmyshultis said:


> i think he means he is getting rid of the fish and wants to get a reptile...












i would love a group of speciems but a single is just fine









also post pics of the ones your are talking about, sometimes i dont know and common names dont always work on google images


----------



## Death in #'s

veiled chameleon


----------



## Death in #'s

armadillo lizard


----------



## Death in #'s

veiled chameleon


----------



## Peacock

Dumerills could live in that tank for quite some time..

mine kicks ass.


----------



## sweet lu

Death in # said:


> veiled chameleon


 what about a jacksons chamelon, i like those, but i would love to have one with more color like that veiled. not just an all green one,

if i was to paint the back of the tank in strips in different colors would the chamelon cahnge to those colors?


----------



## sweet lu

Death in # said:


> armadillo lizard


 thats anawesome specime, now that i put the two together i finally understood why it was called an armadillo lizard










i was thinking of making a cage or using one of those all screen cages


----------



## Death in #'s

sweet lu said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> 
> armadillo lizard
> 
> 
> 
> thats anawesome specime, now that i put the two together i finally understood why it was called an armadillo lizard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking of making a cage or using one of those all screen cages
Click to expand...









they actually do curl up into a ball if frightened


----------



## CrocKeeper

You could house many different herps in the tank.
Brazilian Rainbow Boas are a good choice for color and manageable size.
If you choose to pursue lizards, a group of armadillo lizards would be very nice indeed, and would not set you back very badly, more people need to keep and breed them anyway...


----------



## lemmywinks

Armadillo lizzards are awesome. They always have them at my LPS, but i never have bought one


----------



## Down

That big of a tank, I'd try a mixed species set-up. Some live plants, a few Leopard Geckos and some Collard lizards would be cool.

J


----------



## Honda99_300ex

I think it will be hard to find some of those snakes for $150 and under......specially the GTP and Rainbow Boa....

Also, I don't think it is a good idea to keep chameleons in glass tanks, you'd be better off getting a screen reptarium for a chameleon, but for the snake, it would be good....


----------



## ctarry

sweet lu said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> 
> veiled chameleon
> 
> 
> 
> what about a jacksons chamelon, i like those, but i would love to have one with more color like that veiled. not just an all green one,
> 
> if i was to paint the back of the tank in strips in different colors would the chamelon cahnge to those colors?
Click to expand...

jacksons chamelons have a very short life span in captivity, usually no more than 3 years

go with some kind of boa


----------



## CrocKeeper

> That big of a tank, I'd try a mixed species set-up. Some live plants, a few Leopard Geckos and some Collard lizards would be cool.


Wow, this idea is so bad I had a hard time believing I saw this one, this had to be made in jest.

Again, never mix continents, then after that one, never mix lizard eaters with other lizards....Collared Lizards are an absolutely fantastic species to keep and are relatively easy to breed, providing their UV requirements are met....but they are voracious feeders on ANYTHING they can fit into their mouths, including snakes, lizards, and evn flowers and other vegatation occasionally.

Jacksons can and do live much longer than 3 years if set up correctly, and as Honda said Lu, a glass enclosure, not a good idea do to ventilation problems...


----------



## Down

CrocKeeper said:


> That big of a tank, I'd try a mixed species set-up. Some live plants, a few Leopard Geckos and some Collard lizards would be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this idea is so bad I had a hard time believing I saw this one, this had to be made in jest.
> 
> Again, never mix continents, then after that one, never mix lizard eaters with other lizards....Collared Lizards are an absolutely fantastic species to keep and are relatively easy to breed, providing their UV requirements are met....but they are voracious feeders on ANYTHING they can fit into their mouths, including snakes, lizards, and evn flowers and other vegatation occasionally.
> 
> Jacksons can and do live much longer than 3 years if set up correctly, and as Honda said Lu, a glass enclosure, not a good idea do to ventilation problems...
Click to expand...

 Wow, pull no punches my friend.









While I'm always open to the possiblity that I'm wrong, I didn't pull that idea outta thin air. I'd read of Philiipe De Vosjoli having success keeping those together. He even goes as far as to suggest them for a naturalistic vivarium design.

I suppose he doesn't have a very firm grasp on anything reptilian though. Although with that in mind, they really should pull all of those books he's written on the subject off the shelves









J


----------



## sweet lu

i guess a few armadillo lizards it is









how are they when being handled, can they be handled?

also, anyone want to supply me with a group of 3, (i will pay)


----------



## Death in #'s

sweet lu said:


> i guess a few armadillo lizards it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how are they when being handled, can they be handled?
> 
> also, anyone want to supply me with a group of 3, (i will pay):laugh:










thats great a idea
they are very tame when handled
(i only handle them when they are being transported or a major tank cleaning)
they fall asleep right in my hands
they like to hang upside down on the screen and lay ontop of eachother
i really love them and when i setup a larger tank for them ill be getting more


----------



## sweet lu

i am guessing they eat about 10 crickets a day to







last time i did crickets it ended up in a mess, but i think i will be more pre-pared this time

do they stick to glass like geckos, or is that not true (read it on a web-site)

also, what is there max size? and are they a dessert type species? with sand and stuff?

could i just use aquarium sand since i already have it?

thanks


----------



## Death in #'s

sweet lu said:


> i am guessing they eat about 10 crickets a day to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last time i did crickets it ended up in a mess, but i think i will be more pre-pared this time
> 
> do they stick to glass like geckos, or is that not true (read it on a web-site)
> 
> also, what is there max size? and are they a dessert type species? with sand and stuff?
> 
> could i just use aquarium sand since i already have it?
> 
> thanks


 they have claws and will climb and hang upside down
but they cant stick to the glass
i use crushed wallnut shells as a substrate with a water bowl and a driftwood for climbing and hiding
they need a water bowl

and they are dessert lizards


----------



## CrocKeeper

> Wow, pull no punches my friend.
> 
> While I'm always open to the possiblity that I'm wrong, I didn't pull that idea outta thin air. I'd read of Philiipe De Vosjoli having success keeping those together. He even goes as far as to suggest them for a naturalistic vivarium design.
> 
> I suppose he doesn't have a very firm grasp on anything reptilian though. Although with that in mind, they really should pull all of those books he's written on the subject off the shelves


Actually Phillipe is an incredibly knowledgeable individual, and one who has done much for herpetoculture in this country, aside from being a freind. He is a huge supporter of naturalistic vivaria, and one of the originators of such vivaria being used in this country.

*If* he actually has recommended these two species being mixed, then I would say that it is disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Down

CrocKeeper said:


> *If* he actually has recommended these two species being mixed, then I would say that it is disaster waiting to happen.


 Here's Philippe's book on Leopard geckos


----------



## Down

Here's page 26 of that book, look at the paragraph "Other animals"


----------



## Down

Also, my last sentence in the other post was made in jest. I know Philippe is extremely well respected in the herp field. It seems as if he's penned the authoritive manual on every species, that's why I thought he might be right.

While I can see why you would disagree with him, I don't know that the opinion of someone as knowledgeable as he requires this...

"Wow, this idea is so bad I had a hard time believing I saw this one, this had to be made in jest."

J


----------



## CrocKeeper

blanketly stating that you can keep those two species together as your statement did because you read a paragraph in a book written by someone else who stated they had maintained them together is a very bad idea.

Reason 1...as you have posted that paragraph after scanning it in, he states that he maintained them together, with a few caveats...

Reason 2...you have obviously never watched a Crotaphytus crunch down on another lizard or snake, while they are definately species with different circadian settings they are a potential hazrad when housed together, ESPECIALLY if we are dealing with juvenile animals.

Attempting to maintain multiple species is a bad idea for any new herp keeper, period. It should never be attempted without a great deal of experience and knowledge of the species being kept.


----------



## Down

CrocKeeper said:


> blanketly stating that you can keep those two species together as your statement did because you read a paragraph in a book written by someone else who stated they had maintained them together is a very bad idea.
> 
> Reason 1...as you have posted that paragraph after scanning it in, he states that he maintained them together, with a few caveats...
> 
> Reason 2...you have obviously never watched a Crotaphytus crunch down on another lizard or snake, while they are definately species with different circadian settings they are a potential hazrad when housed together, ESPECIALLY if we are dealing with juvenile animals.
> 
> Attempting to maintain multiple species is a bad idea for any new herp keeper, period. It should never be attempted without a great deal of experience and knowledge of the species being kept.


 First off:
You make some valid points, I'm not going to argue that.

That was a much more tactful way of disagreeing with what I had said, thank you.

In retrospect I should have mentioned the associated risks when housing those together. I would hope somrone would have poured more research into what they were doing then taking my word at face value.

He did ask for suggestions of what could be put there and it _is possible_ to house those together. While not people of the clout of Philippe, I know of others that have done this w/o incident for several months if not years. All I did was make a suggestion, I didn't tell him it wouldn't require some attention.

Back on topic:
Armadillo lizards...great choice


----------

